# Free Pattern Gallery - Knitting, Crochet and Sewing



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

http://craftgawker.com/post/tag/free-pattern/

Just take a look at the cute crochet baby sandals. They are darling


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What an adorable pic! Those little toes painted pink are just warming the very bottom of my heart. Adorable with those cute sandals. Thanks for posting!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice site thank you


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried the download and it just printed out squares instead of letters. Anyone know why or have a solution?


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> I tried the download and it just printed out squares instead of letters. Anyone know why or have a solution?


Here you go, I've downloaded it for you


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

How cute


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

They are so cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

MargoN said:


> Here you go, I've downloaded it for you


MargoN,
How sweet of you. Thank you so much. That was very generous of you.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice site. Looks as if there is a little something for every one. Thank you!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, found some really cute patterns!! :-D


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

How adorable! It makes me wish I could crochet better!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, there are lots of lovely patterns, Tessa28


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing this site.....great patterns and I can't wait to get started on some of them!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh.. thanks for posting this.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Great site, thanks. I downloaded the baby flip flops and the bib pattern too.

Love the free patterns.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

So funny, I have been hit up by 3 people since Monday to make these!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

MargoN said:


> Here you go, I've downloaded it for you


I made the Bitty Bow sandals on Whistle and Ivy.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

SOOOO cute! Thanks for sharing, and I bet we see lots of these on KP before long.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks!! Found several patterns I liked.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

nice site thanks for the link


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Love the site, and the ones it took me to too! Thanks!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

made these yesterday - too cute!!


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

So cute but I don't crochet. Is there a free knit one?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you, this will be used soon.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, I got lost there for an hour, downloaded lots of patterns


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

So cute


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!! Found some nice patterns!!


----------

